# Ptsb redress calculations



## birdie (12 Sep 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has received the breakdown of the redress figure.

I was told on the 31st July that I would have it in about 5 - 7 working days and six weeks later I'm still waiting. I understand that there was a delay but 6 weeks seems extreme.


----------



## AAM_User (14 Sep 2015)

Arrived this morning.


----------

